# large tank water changes



## pomby27 (May 2, 2004)

Hey, i'm new here. I aas wondering how everyone with larger tanks (40 gal+) do their water changes. So far i've just been putting the water in buckets and leaving them overnight before i change the water. But that hasnt' been too efficient for me.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I use a carbon filter so i can run my WC right into my tank. This removes all the chlorine before the water even hits the tank.

I know some who just dump tap into the tank and then treat the whole tank with dechlor.

jB


----------



## Linda (Mar 3, 2006)

when i used city water i used a diy python with a waterbed drain/fill kit from walmart and i put dechorinator in the tank and added water right from the tap. now my fish were not sensitive to this but i do know that some are though so it depends on your fish. i have lake malawi mbuna's.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a crap ton of tanks and Ive always used diy water changers and added dechlor as water went in. no problems


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

A python is your best friend. A must have utility for any tank over 20 gallons....


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

50% weekly with a python right in the tank with dechlor no probs here...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Python, de-chlor and tap water works for me....I do about 100+ gallons every week throughout the house and it works great!


----------



## pomby27 (May 2, 2004)

you guys just dump the water in, and dump the de chlor in the tank? hmm i always thought the water chem would fluctuate a bit when we do like 30 -40 % water changes


----------



## P Zero (Jan 24, 2006)

I only have a 30g, but I use a bucket to transport water to the tank and mix in the dechlor before the water ever goes near the tank.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

125 gal tank, nothing but buckets and a syphon!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

pomby27 said:


> you guys just dump the water in, and dump the de chlor in the tank? hmm i always thought the water chem would fluctuate a bit when we do like 30 -40 % water changes


As long as the temp is the same the fish should be fine. My tank PH is between 6.5 and 6.0 and within 10 minutes I'm refilling via a python half the tank volume which is a 72G. Even without the water changes, many people here shut their co2 off at night which results in ph swings as well without any problems.

BTW once you have a python, you'll never use buckets again.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> BTW once you have a python, you'll never use buckets again.


Not necessarily true. I have a python but since I only change a few gallons of water per tank at a time I find it easier just to use a regular syphon and bucket rather than drag that unwieldy hose around. My largest tank is only 44 gallons and I lean more toward the NPT side of things than the high tech so that probably makes a difference.

Also, since I have fry and tiny shrimplets in one tank, I like being able to look in the bucket and see if any accidentally got syphoned. I swear, some of those guys go charging up to the syphon, maybe its like an amusement park ride for them. 

Anyway, the python gets neglected and sits gathering dust.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

cs_gardener said:


> Not necessarily true. I have a python but since I only change a few gallons of water per tank at a time I find it easier just to use a regular syphon and bucket rather than drag that unwieldy hose around. My largest tank is only 44 gallons and I lean more toward the NPT side of things than the high tech so that probably makes a difference.
> 
> Also, since I have fry and tiny shrimplets in one tank, I like being able to look in the bucket and see if any accidentally got syphoned. I swear, some of those guys go charging up to the syphon, maybe its like an amusement park ride for them.
> 
> Anyway, the python gets neglected and sits gathering dust.


Well there are always exceptions, but the thread is about "large tank" water changes so I think for most a python is "MUCH" easier than bucket after bucket. Also you could easily put netting over the python tubing to prevent sucking anything up.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i don't necessarily use a python, but i still use a garden hose with a gravel vac attached to it, so i can do a bit of house cleaning while i'm draining the water from my 65 gallon.

i make sure the tap water temperature is relatively close to the tank temp, and fill away. after which i add dechlorinator.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2007)

I use the Python as well. I have well water so I don't have to add dechlorinator. I've read that others just put the dechlorinator right into the tank as it is filling.

Walmart sells the faucet adapter that will aide in draining and filling the tank. It was like $4.50 without the hose.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

And there are others who don't have to do water changes.


----------

